# GFCI in pool house



## Sparks 1942 (Feb 2, 2008)

I wired a pool house, that has concrete floor. Inspector says all outlets
have to be GFCI protected because it has a concrete floor. I can't find
a code requirement to back this up. Any thoughts?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Tough call. ALL "unfinished" out buildings to a residence must have GFI protected ("standard" 125v) receptacles. 
A finished building might get a by on this. Unfortunately this might simply be an AHJ call.
Thing is determining what a "finished", or habitable, building is.
The NEC says this:

_*210.8(A)*
(2) Garages, and also accessory buildings that have a floor located at or below grade level not intended as habitable rooms and limited to storage areas, work areas, and areas of similar use

_IF this is a finished building for changing and showering and such I would say this qualifies as a "habitable" room. I am not the AHJ though.

You have to admit, having GFI protection in a building that folks will be walking around on a concrete floor with wet feet is not a bad idea.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I agree with Pete that this is a tough call. I think we would have just put GFCIs in. The boss prefers to CYA in cases like this.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm not much for caving to AHJ's demands, but in this case you are talking common sense and a couple of GFIs.
Seems like a non-issue to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

You still should ask for the Code reference.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

If it's outside or in a wet location, a GFCI is never a bad idea.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Sparks 1942 said:


> I wired a pool house, that has concrete floor. Inspector says all outlets
> have to be GFCI protected because it has a concrete floor. I can't find
> a code requirement to back this up. Any thoughts?


 
210.8A. Do it.
If thats a problem. Get the AHJ to tell their exact quote.


----------



## Idaho Abe (Nov 28, 2007)

*Gfci In Pool House*

I am an inspector and I think you should ask for a code reference. If it ain't in the book it ain't true.


----------

